# Nothin but blues



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXrwiJEj7eg]YouTube - Howlin- Wolf - Little Red Rooster.avi[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUmQ2-nuTng]YouTube - Delbert McClinton - Lonestar Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c]YouTube - The Doors Roadhouse Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-o5kcqhZ_s]YouTube - ERIC CLAPTON -SAN FRANCISCO BAY BLUES[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood (Long version!)[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Y5SPFDMQ_I]YouTube - Original version of HOUND DOG by Big Mama Thornton[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_5eSkQudw&feature=related]YouTube - R.L. Burnside - Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VezDgfZKUdg]YouTube - Whiskey & Women[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGLhk2C9nUk]YouTube - Keb' Mo' - Dangerous Mood[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjQJetx593o]YouTube - Annie Raines blows you away[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYLDcYWtdI&feature=related]YouTube - crossroads homesick james[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Keep 'em coming, MM. I love me a blues man.


----------



## alan1

goldcatt said:


> Keep 'em coming, MM. I love me a blues man.



So much blues, so little time. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH8_WH5aRqo&feature=related]YouTube - Memphis Minnie - Kissing In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSOYOFQgVMs]YouTube - Roots of Blues -- T-Bone Walker âMean Old World"[/ame]


----------



## alan1

goldcatt said:


> Keep 'em coming, MM. I love me a blues man.



Give me some blues back.


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwYkgBqd1uQ]YouTube - Janis Joplin - Kosmic Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3Z_R9wJ-w&feature=related]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson I`m A Lonely Man[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ptXz5O60Kg]YouTube - Snooky Pryor - How'd You Learn To Shake It Like That?[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VwlmUGu6sk]YouTube - 'Brown Skin Woman' ED BELL (1930) Alabama Blues Legend[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQSS4td3R1U]YouTube - The Thrill is gone - B B King and Gary More -[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYrVwGxlcFA]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Hobo Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE04QjySIeo]YouTube - Before You Accuse Me - Bo Diddley. Presented by Hymies Vintage Records.[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYrK464nIeY&feature=PlayList&p=FC88D2A3D401F1D8&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - 'Black Betty' LEADBELLY, Blues Legend[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhTCYqJsfqs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Got My Mojo Working Muddy Waters full version newport jazz[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObzKavim1gk]YouTube - LIGHTNING HOPKINS " SHOTGUN BLUES "[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD2_WmkLGxA]YouTube - Roots of Blues -- Memphis Slim âBeer Drinking Woman"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

How can you have a blues thread without Robert Johnson. Koko Taylor, and Billie Holiday?


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZgoeKCSTBQ]YouTube - Etta James "You Dont Know What Love Is"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

BasicGreatGuy said:


> How can you have a blues thread without Robert Johnson. Koko Taylor, and Billie Holiday?



Then jump in and post some!


----------



## alan1

goldcatt said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a blues thread without Robert Johnson. Koko Taylor, and Billie Holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then jump in and post some!
Click to expand...


Ditto


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

goldcatt said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have a blues thread without Robert Johnson. Koko Taylor, and Billie Holiday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then jump in and post some!
Click to expand...

I will. I am causing trouble in other threads. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thSfGPZGmnQ]YouTube - Billie Holiday - Lover Man[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-o-s-5eAXc&feature=PlayList&p=9B25FD37680B9681&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16]YouTube - Koko Taylor, "Voodoo Woman"[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A]YouTube - Robert Johnson- Crossroad[/ame]

Mr. Blues himself.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kN6csycdpI]YouTube - Buddy Guy & Lindsay Elle - Who's Gonna Fill Those Shoes (live in Edmonton)[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_rd8y8A2oE]YouTube - Buddy Guy - First Time I Met The Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FouKZ9HtmvA]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - The BEST EVER Red House (Live 1970)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

This one's for you, Mountain Man:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y]YouTube - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]


----------



## submarinepainter

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sEbZFgN_fo]YouTube - Fury Lewis - East St Louis Blues (1968)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKw8B2XOWro]YouTube - Robert Johnson-Love In Vain[/ame]


----------



## random3434

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drFnTs8kYdg&feature=related]YouTube - BUDDY GUY, JUNIOR WELLS AND JIMMY JOHNSON[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Crawlin King snake 3 versions

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv9xOFI2vC8]YouTube - Muddy Waters - CRAWLIN' KING SNAKE[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hYBgpZdbKM]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Crawlin' King Snake (Live)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnnY6vdT6w]YouTube - The Doors Crawling King Snake Jim Morrisons Last Performance[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btgwtqHMFE4]YouTube - Jeremy Spencer from Fleetwood Mac performing Red Hot Mama[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5jDb3-O8R4]YouTube - Hoochie Coochie Man - Eric Clapton - Royal Albert Hall, May 4th 2004 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT-FoZt95D4]YouTube - John Lee Hooker and Bonnie Raitt play "I'm In The Mood"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4HACt_TqD4]YouTube - Come Rain or Come Shine - B.B King / Eric Clapton[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahob4g7Aw58&feature=fvw]YouTube - Etta James .... come rain or come shine[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b62vnycj_g0&feature=PlayList&p=3B959B9D04D5079F]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Coming Home / Aerosmith - King Bee[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6BzfL8GPzk]YouTube - Sam Cooke's "A Change Is Gonna Come" by Vel Omarr[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH3KdqIYxZE]YouTube - 'Fixin' To Die Blues' BUKKA WHITE (1940) Delta Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgQudd8zBSc]YouTube - Bukka White - Special streamline[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuYWhsjFpNM]YouTube - Tin Pan Alley (AKA Roughest Place In Town)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9TS4O5Ww4]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - "The Sky is Crying" - Live in Iowa 1987[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jN5vqEyV7g]YouTube - Son House - Death Letter Blues[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7R8RuOagzck]YouTube - Blind Willie Johnson Trouble Soon be Over[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkv8e6aUcxc]YouTube - HowlinÂ´ Wolf "Built for comfort"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg0cGVJJH7w]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-B3bWwK_Bk]YouTube - Bobby Bland-Stormy Monday Blues"getbluesinfo.com"[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7irjm98FZxQ]YouTube - Little Milton - Feel so Bad[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3Z_R9wJ-w&feature=related]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson I`m A Lonely Man[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYSv3qyGJFA]YouTube - Big Mama Thornton - They call me big mama[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BO3kY3a6ceA]YouTube - The Holmes Brothers - When something is wrong with my baby[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6afWI1FZTU]YouTube - Willie Dixon: Seventh Son[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77pmWCpMNkI]YouTube - Tupelo by John Lee Hooker[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIvka3SSv9Y&feature=related]YouTube - One bourbon, one scotch, one beer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

One of my all-time favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T4gVRlbGBk]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - I Cover The Waterfront[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkFOBZRAbMU]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow - Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXhBVjoPvh0]YouTube - Leadbelly-Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oJ4lcGQweaE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oJ4lcGQweaE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/irXywhqP1ho&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/irXywhqP1ho&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## del

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDKvjNf3Y7k&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDKvjNf3Y7k&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDtlwttkqKA]YouTube - Peetie Wheatstraw - Drinking Man's Blues[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JttvoGmGijU]YouTube - Big Bill Broonzy-Baby Please Don't Go[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKnnY6vdT6w]YouTube - The Doors Crawling King Snake Jim Morrisons Last Performance[/ame]


----------



## alan1

And another one from The Doors
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d13Anh5I4KA&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors Build me a woman[/ame]
Yes, it is blues.


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjz3gBHj42I[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

Modern day queen of the blues!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y3QKsYlkxk]YouTube - Lou Ann Barton & The Brand New Lovers - Natural Born Lover[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa9ZJS8KEnA]YouTube - The Fabulous Thunderbirds - My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF6jVYDb-X8]YouTube - Frank Marino at California Jam 2: - I'm a KIng Bee[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9X31x2SHzw]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - Tea for One[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIaRUVWPuOE]YouTube - B.B. KING - EVERY DAY I HAVE THE BLUES[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNj2BXW852g]YouTube - Blind Willie Johnson - Dark was the night...[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYSv3qyGJFA]YouTube - Big Mama Thornton - They call me big mama[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BtUQbblCWo&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - It Serves Me Right to Suffer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT-FoZt95D4]YouTube - John Lee Hooker and Bonnie Raitt play "I'm In The Mood"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqs3-aRAdac]YouTube - B.B King "Blues Man"[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOJ4R4TGokc]YouTube - Muddy Waters - Honey Bee[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo_POKv21w&feature=PlayList&p=BE2F7C585AB31FF2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=68]YouTube - "Dreams" - The Allman Brothers Band - FULL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-mx63tN7Qg]YouTube - allman brothers - stormy monday[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrDx5NgTb_A]YouTube - RL Burnside - Blues Story - Poor Black mattie[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzJMTSaAl8g]YouTube - Billie Holiday - The Man I Love[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-GN-BP_Qlk]YouTube - Mississippi John Hurt - You got to walk that lonesome valley[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytVww5r4Nk0]YouTube - Skip James sings "Crow Jane"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFJuGGS_AWk&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters & Johnny Winter - Going Down Slow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related]YouTube - Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Oh I found my thread! I will listen to every song here over and over again.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ieb8i-A6-q4&feature=pyv&ad=3357993193&kw=blues]YouTube - " Sweet Little Angel " - MOTU & The RoadHouse Jesters Live 2009 @ McGuires[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Fzql-3_zM]YouTube - Little Girl Blue, Janis Joplin[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YApNirMC9gM]YouTube - etta james I'd Rather Go Blind[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3yd-c91ww8]YouTube - Black Snake Moan - Blind Lemon Jefferson[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHFJJM6mJSs]YouTube - BB King Stevie Ray Vaughan Etta James - Midnight Hour[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6C61sxbjII]YouTube - Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee- Born And Livin' With The Blues[/ame]


----------



## del

100

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7NxY3uMpSc]YouTube - Cold Feeling Blues - Otis Spann and Muddy Waters Band[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1qBkAVIqtM]YouTube - Les Wilson & The Mighty Houserockers - ''Madison Blues"[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjmO7jJaOvk]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - When The Leaves Come Falling Down[/ame]

My favorite song I think of all times. It really speaks to my soul. Studio version is so much better but I like this too.


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojGuCttS55w]YouTube - VAN MORRISON - Tupelo Honey / Why Must I Always Explain?[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0J8m3YyIhQ]YouTube - Roots of Blues -- Kokomo Arnold âHead Cutting Blues"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZHFtMYyf9E&feature=related]YouTube - Leadbelly - The Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DksGi7B5BdM]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival- Midnight Special[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18O4v0jgqx8]YouTube - Francine Reed- I'm a Handfull[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2-qXzEl8ig&feature=PlayList&p=2C40BD6F258B28E4&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - Francine Reed - Wild women don't get the blues[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Check this out!!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXeLOtl9E6g]YouTube - Goin' Down South - R.L. Burnside (with Lyrics Born)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO-nNsdsLM8]YouTube - Matt Schofield Trio - All You Need - Gloucester Blues Festival 2008[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This one is a classic! Go to the link and click play on the right side

Little Freddie King â Crack Head Joe â Free listening at Last.fm


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBx0GxmAPPc]YouTube - The Red Devils, time to cry[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Not the best version I've heard, but an amazing song all the same

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYSquwJfMMg]YouTube - Willie Nelson and the Holmes Brothers[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URhBEHNpLyk]YouTube - Hoo Wee Sweet Daddy - Katie Webster[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ht-KYm5ZI]YouTube - Shirley Brown - (I'd Have To Be) Stuck On Stupid[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nisxh5PPFBA]YouTube - Junior Wells - The Hoodoo Man (1966)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1lpMEFl1aA]YouTube - Reverend Gary Davis - Children of Zion[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKcNCAoMDh0]YouTube - Reverend Gary Davis coming to you from the Great Beyond[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ-kRDX-fvc]YouTube - Son House - Pearline[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF5OtSO3j6I&feature=related]YouTube - THE SOGGY BOTTOM BOYS - OH BROTHER WHERE ART THOU-[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjHl-57_I0g]YouTube - Blind Willie Johnson Keep Your Lamp Trimmed and Burning[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv-_mzVBSF8]YouTube - Skip James - Hard Time Killin' Floor Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygoQ3dGGPTM]YouTube - Junior Wells - Cryin' Shame[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i324bs79m6I]YouTube - TINSLEY ELLIS - DOUBLE EYED WHAMMY[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm1qtX7Mz5w]YouTube - Big Bill Broonzy plays "Hey Hey"[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0c1c0ZsTLA]YouTube - Big Bill Broonzy: Black, Brown and White[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJxPyADufnU]YouTube - Clarence Brown - Aint That Just Like A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R83s9WIKUYk]YouTube - 'Lord, I Just Can't Keep From Crying' BLIND WILLIE JOHNSON (1928) Gospel Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44]YouTube - Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qtm66Z3lebc]YouTube - B.B. King - The Thrill Is Gone: 1993/Live At B.B. King's Blues Club, Blues Summit[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCNXASjzMY&feature=related]YouTube - BB King - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECmZSwvSVVI]YouTube - Statesboro Blues[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4Sfh8LFMaw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O4Sfh8LFMaw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1eLguycGpg]YouTube - Eric Clapton - It Hurts Me Too - Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ]YouTube - Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QnM65AyFug]YouTube - Chris Thomas King - Red Mud[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBvvhn_IhUU]YouTube - Elvis Presley Mean Woman Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TiV2FRalG4&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Perry Band - Fade Into Blue[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YCwVQBNfLc&feature=PlayList&p=7E7749D2FF772DEC&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=25]YouTube - Johnnie Bassett - I'll Get Over You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhApYxZisBI]YouTube - Roger Miller - King of the Road[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u00ytxRIZDk]YouTube - LITTLE WILLIE JOHN - ALL AROUND THE WORLD[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClgfwBMsB1w&feature=fvw]YouTube - At seventeen - Janis Ian[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzX4I6H32vQ]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - Georgia on My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF2HAHaATs0]YouTube - Buddy Guy & John Mayer - Damn right I've got the blues[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2uGxHoYH3Y]YouTube - Willie Dixon - Spoonful[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2z0KmhK95Q&feature=related]YouTube - ONE LESS BELL TO ANSWER / THE FIFTH DIMENSION[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epoX1QBtuDA]YouTube - Robert Lockwood, Jr[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j7ZYxaWeMs]YouTube - Johnny Shines - 30 Days In Jail[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEy05Cde0ss]YouTube - Little Walter-My Babe[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

I love this thread!

 My oldest brother is a blues muscian, and he does not fake it, he plays what he knows.

And he really knows the blues, his son Miles died in a herion overdose. Miles, was a great kid, the first time I met him I thought this is the son I want.

And so it goes.

I have a four year old son and now I fear for his life, and so it goes.

That is what being a father is. The blues. But better yet, there is a lot of Jazz too.

We all have blue blood, every fucking last one of us.

 And we can all be jazz, every fucking last one of us.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo4GhyBzFa8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuRhaDrnlWo]YouTube - Buddy Guy - Sweet Home Chicago[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9Wy7CaZLX0&feature=related]YouTube - BUDDY GUY sings WHAT KINDA WOMAN IS THIS[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEQ-0-tN0T0]YouTube - Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWnoSAPkXQY]YouTube - Robert Cray - Smoking Gun[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2FrFBceLuY]YouTube - Ry Cooder - Jesus On The Mainline[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI0Ux3-JoBc]YouTube - Son House - Downhearted Blues[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C86oH5RwyJg]YouTube - The Animals House Of The Rising Sun[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9Dv7QQ_JvI]YouTube - Roots of Blues -- Robert Johnson âCome On In My Kitchen"[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Fatality said:


> YouTube - Roots of Blues -- Robert Johnson âCome On In My Kitchen"



Good old folk blues.
Damn, that was good stuff.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU&feature=related]YouTube - Chuck Berry - Johnny B. Goode live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwDhFsrpJH0&feature=related]YouTube - Walkin' To New Orleans - Fats Domino (1960) (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"Mona" was recorded in Clovis, New Mexico, by Buddy Holly (Guitar, Vocal) and Jerry Allison (Guitar - at the begining - , Drums) in April 1957, as a Demo. These are the complete recordings of that song..... Including Dialougs, rehearsals and two complete takes. 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohPJLDzi-eQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2ZW_uTlhEQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCtLBikurb8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZWfLDVx1UE&feature=related]YouTube - Hound Dog Taylor with Little Walter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TwEYuues6Y&feature=related]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful (1960)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwXcCC0J8Ek&feature=related]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Smokestack Lightnin' (1964)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUor-I2mbdY]YouTube - Muddy Waters - Long Distance Call[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V25iA2XPzuA&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters - Got my Mojo Workin'[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTWQD91b5c]YouTube - Eric Clapton: Groaning The Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=166ZxtMIJlE]YouTube - Johnny Winter Mama Talk To Your Daughter (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNOx8y75qEY&feature=related]YouTube - Edgar Winter Group- Tobacco Road 1973[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRIYi721WE&feature=PlayList&p=3B959B9D04D5079F]YouTube - BB KING Best Solo Guitar King of Blues[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjZuZ_GmI8U]YouTube - FOGHAT[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LH7uq3quIBw&feature=related]YouTube - Rare Earth - Born To Wander[/ame] LOL!!!


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B41dXQp6Bw]YouTube - Janis Joplin Turtle Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhrqZP_qVyU]YouTube - Clapton - Knopfler - Same old blues[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgG-02viMJE]YouTube - Eric Clapton Motherless Child 2008 Unplugged Live TV Recording[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqMwWOYlh_g]YouTube - Big Mama Thornton-I smell a rat[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4om10ZMbKc]YouTube - Johnny Winter - Jumpin' Jack Flash[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZQwq-HWU1w]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM7WY2MjpPk&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Winter - Johnny B. Goode (live Germany 1979)[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQhsJiqY6CQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bessie Smith --- Mountain Top Blues[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqc209-rwNI]YouTube - Louis Armstrong and Johnny Cash - Blue Yodel No. 9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruIi-aE0Uv8]YouTube - Eric Clapton Early in the Morning Live TV Recording[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8iTHpRD8g]YouTube - The Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Intense said:


> YouTube - Eric Clapton Early in the Morning Live TV Recording



Hell, I'm out of rep again. Nobody does it like Clapton.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJyIOScUNrY]YouTube - BB King ft. John Mayer - Hummingbird[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKo0FK6-O-E]YouTube - Carlos Santana et Buddy Guy - Montreux Jazz Festival[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft4n_mf8qHY]YouTube - John Lee Hooker & Robert Cray - Baby Lee - Live @ Letterman[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEIrND_570A]YouTube - Lead Belly - "Bottle Up and Go"[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb4SV7RooZg&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy McClennan - She's Just good Huggin' Size - rare 78rpm blues record[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mRTU_7M97Q]YouTube - R.L. Burnside - Just Like A Woman[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSt7Ehj6dEI]YouTube - THE NATCHEZ BURNING | Elmo Williams & Hezekiah Early | Deep Blues Festival III | Summer 2009[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siv9Nh0W1xc&feature=related]YouTube - Who Do You Love - Cobra - Mona (1980) Cipollina-Graventies Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDGWhqmF9RI&feature=related]YouTube - Fats Domino - "I'm Walking to New Orleans"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEq62iQo0eU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg0cGVJJH7w&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4&feature=related]YouTube - The Louisiana Gator Boys - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm06GowX3gU&feature=PlayList&p=EFEB0B98435C852D&index=7]YouTube - Junior Kimbrough "Sad Days, Lonely Nights"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpdhGifeQEU&feature=PlayList&p=EFEB0B98435C852D&index=54]YouTube - R.L. Burnside & Johnny Woods - Telephone Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpEMNELoM1Q&feature=PlayList&p=D2C28E50B2AE2B4A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15]YouTube - Zac Harmon - Comfort Of A Man[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVoOgwiYc8&feature=PlayList&p=3B959B9D04D5079F[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Mylo0piAgc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT-FoZt95D4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Intense said:


> YouTube - John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom



An alternative version:

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U1ZGHsPqrsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U1ZGHsPqrsQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T75YklbUXj8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gALi97_vqkU&feature=PlayList&p=46762F609EFACA0F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC-a6Mg8m1I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkv8e6aUcxc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## alan1

A little more countrified rock than blues, but it belongs here.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C86oH5RwyJg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvckvAepYk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tenlsengNM4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKo0FK6-O-E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dljqOxgQa3Y&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ4dQkV02gk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Ptup0lIYM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLzYBTIDYO0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmh0AcrKczc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_1hPyPnKQI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueiDndJk_S8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N48imJ8OuA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYWT_xnDNOc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1P5nM59Nk4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLiMZ85OSmg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK65s-AvGDo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7PpXSC1NN4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaDxzsJg9d4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3LEhfbKCSc[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nabi6-8ySE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csUXU9nxEmM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlxxmNP2MKw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ch6JA5isa8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRTr2Pm4M70[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P8iTHpRD8g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EOxy3TF3OY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

This song soothes me like no other.. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNId8clBdbI[/ame]


----------



## Tom Clancy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukrJzc69gI0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT-FoZt95D4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b62vnycj_g0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxJpFM10yxI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E9CmTTInWo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNOgut7dicc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmIRgZbzoJ8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Sfh8LFMaw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs1iDk-Fst0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPLi0dq0tOk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwajCOzcNDY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn90uvj9Pgw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuMUlSsJwHE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzX4I6H32vQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4zBARq_sQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFMlbugi7Qo&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ed9WEjx4hY4[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWptrxe4dlk[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwGL5LDb4u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwGL5LDb4u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgICVL0J6uA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UDD8YD7nT4[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lxeQKQQ6k4s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lxeQKQQ6k4s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39W46dLA8BI[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MCHI23FTP8[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiD2Q9KmcJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiD2Q9KmcJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h58d9lHeOs]YouTube - Fred Neil ? That's The Bag I'm In[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A]YouTube - Robert Johnson- Crossroad[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DayCrQWJXuI&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Lang - Lie To Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blues That Aren't Blues, Yet Couldn't Be Anything Else. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79NiN7ISW7E]YouTube - The Marmalade - Reflections Of My Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Blues That Aren't Blues, Yet Couldn't Be Anything Else. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGW1j2hPm1c]YouTube - Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home (Live) [16:9][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HPZE62-h1s&feature=related]YouTube - Stormy Monday - Lou Rawls[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz1ldFFRvzw&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Rawls "Tobacco Road"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8M_3JTwtPg&feature=related]YouTube - Buddy Guy : Mustang Sally[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzX4I6H32vQ&feature=related]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group - Georgia on My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-QvjCWNxwg]YouTube - SRV-Texas Flood[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz1Y1ekHhF8&feature=related]YouTube - Jerry Lee Lewis & Carl Perkins - Mean Woman Blues/Blue Suede[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmdaNeltltc]YouTube - I Believe I am Gonna Make It ( Joe Tex )[/ame]


----------



## Dante

MountainMan said:


> ...l]



Freddie King, was my hero when I was just a tot. Then he up and died. Fast forward to 2008 in Long Beach, CA. I walk into, of all things, a fucking coffee shop (I don't drink coffee), and who do I meet?

Big Harmonica Bob, one of the most talented blues guitarists I've seen up close in 30 years. This man can make a fucking folk guitar whine, moan, bitch and sing a mean tune. I put this man up on youtube. I think this man is the real deal. No pretension, no bs. No white middle class imitation of blues.


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX4zt9zk820]YouTube - Gary Moore - Dust My Broom[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkZb3PqSJhE]YouTube - Junior Kimbrough I Cried Last Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkGVAwWIrk&feature=related]YouTube - SANTANA - Treat (1970)[/ame]


----------



## dink

Does this count.....lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpQJD0YodWw]YouTube - Wynonna Judd****Maybe Your Baby's Got The Blues (2005)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiGpv-UeiDI]YouTube - Little Walter, Juke[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeOw8JBmXsE&feature=related]YouTube - CHAMPAGNE & RIFFER - ROLLING STONES & BUDDY GUY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nPsIBky8Rg]YouTube - Matchbox Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UIptI2rcjg&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Jeff Beck[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=014Huz_VZZQ]YouTube - Paul Rodgers "Muddy Water Blues"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ6MqxKHmTQ]YouTube - Norah Jones & The Peter Mailck Group - All Your Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOOL3ECDpzM]YouTube - COCO MONTOYA "Last Dirty Deal" LRBC 08 St .Croix[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPtYaAZlfwE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-CukK3eYt0&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys - 10 A.M. Automatic music video[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft833vCPPo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft833vCPPo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5FW8Xo8ENo&feature=related]YouTube - I Got Mine - The Black Keys[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3X_lOZI9KWI&feature=related]YouTube - Thickfreakness - The Black Keys (Audio Only)[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=653PLUXWQuA&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys - Hold Me in Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJJX1if_LFk&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys - Have Love Will Travel[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6QBjqw84R8&feature=related]YouTube - The Black Keys-Keep Your Hands Off Her[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iaXhSxXIV4]YouTube - SON HOUSE ; Empire State Express (4/14)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th1iIqJ2X9Q]YouTube - Katie Melua - Blues in the night[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp4BlGXwSew]YouTube - Roy Buchanan & Albert Collins - Further On Down The Road[/ame]​


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_BWNzThJY&feature=related]YouTube - sinnerman nina simone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xneY9trWhNs]YouTube - Chuck Berry - No Money Down[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlMMe3ksfew&feature=related]YouTube - No Money Down - Humble Pie[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_mhz08RQQ]YouTube - FEELIN' GOOD - LITTLE JUNIOR'S BLUE FLAMES SUN #187 78RPM[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkFOBZRAbMU]YouTube - Goin' Down Slow - Duane Allman[/ame]


----------



## casper4020322

Yea, whatever. Why don't you old Coots answer my question about American Idol? Are you afraid too?


----------



## Meister

Have you ever had an old coot kick your ass, sonny? 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKEdlSTHjtU]YouTube - Elmore James - The Sky is Crying[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Without Freddie King...there is no Eric Clapton doing Blues. Listen to early Clapton Blues for King's influences.
[youtube]GGLmZCZ1sXY[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]XAXTa381bes[/youtube]

how can you beat this stuff?

you can't.

D.


----------



## Dante

[youtube]hCTXvCNIU0Q[/youtube]

Freddie King: The Texas Cannonball


----------



## Dante

[youtube]pZK04CuXcz4[/youtube]
http://www.freddiekingsite.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_King


----------



## Dante

[youtube]zwM8R6AMZlA[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]kSywm5p3hUQ[/youtube]

Dante's favorite Blues Man (since his early teens). 

Thank you Patty. 


D.


----------



## Dante

[youtube]Of2UmO2WeiA[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]6EYl8DohlJ4[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]Y99nD3p_vTE[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]xP12Z1X5TEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]1cxQyq4vZAE[/youtube]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]pfG0VxiuQ14[/youtube]

http://www.myspace.com/bigbluesdogThis guy is the real deal. Found him playing with a few of his friends in a coffee shop  

[youtube]QUg9cfDc7dE[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyTHJ40pasM]YouTube - Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2R2mavZhu0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R2R2mavZhu0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTeH_6r-p5c]YouTube - John Lee Hooker Deep Blue Sea[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNQsoZJq9co&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - I Need Love So Bad (Stunning!!)[/ame]


----------



## Dante

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore



the beginning guitar part reminds me of....hmmmm....Carlos Santana


----------



## goldcatt

Dante said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Parisienne Walkways - Gary Moore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the beginning guitar part reminds me of....hmmmm....Carlos Santana
Click to expand...


Technically, he's excellent. Not as much soul as the old timers, but he's probably the best guitarist of the British Blues movement so far. And underrated if you ask me.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Emb0bi0n4&feature=PlayList&p=DCA85DF53BD5F5DD&index=2]YouTube - Mississippi John Hurt I'm satisfied[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm1qtX7Mz5w&feature=PlayList&p=475D11A272BD4BDB&index=15]YouTube - Big Bill Broonzy plays "Hey Hey"[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R6nmKjcSeU]YouTube - I Put A Spell On You - Creedence Clearwater Revival[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFP5afPweVI]YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival: Long As I Can See The Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKNHFX8Dua4&feature=related]YouTube - B.B. King & David Gilmour - Eyesight to the Blind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysiT0P6OtvU&feature=related]YouTube - BB King, Billy Preston and Bruce Willis - Sinners Prayer[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsEC5DFDGgs]YouTube - The Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Work Song[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ou-6A3MKow&feature=related]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - How Many More Years[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq3QySTQlmI&feature=related]YouTube - Koko Taylor & Willie Dixon - Insane Asylum[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

I went to this show last November.  Vaan Shaw plays some smokin' geetar (and sweet to see the support the younger musicians give his dad and Hubert):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dcs6kksJwkc]Howlin' Wolf Tribute Show @ Montalvo[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXUQjGgD0os]Vaan Shaw with JC Smith Group[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DOY7ZmDEAY&feature=PlayList&p=C8E56651BFB915B3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Charley Patton - Magnolia blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLza0uZ-aDE&feature=related]YouTube - 'Sail On Little Girl' LEADBELLY, Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCrrwnlITGc]YouTube - Maria Muldaur / Richland Woman Blues[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tunvwCvu2NY]YouTube - Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P2RPrPRGVQ&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Moore - No Reason To Cry[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arZL3jt20Xc]YouTube - Koko Taylor - nothing take the place of you[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjRady3fZrk&feature=related]YouTube - Toussaint McCall - Nothing Takes The Place Of You[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0rRvfwrrGc]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson - Keep it to Yourself[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3CYOGFMe1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3CYOGFMe1o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3UB5Fr80SM]YouTube - Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven (MTV Unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kcJyjhcsQI]YouTube - From Four Till Late [Remastered] ROBERT JOHNSON (1937) Delta Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp0ST_jbwKM]YouTube - John Mayall & The Bluesbreakers - Mists of Time - STORIES - audio only[/ame]


----------



## Dante

[youtube]TcTOoOlr288[/youtube]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC4YGECcSOw]Alvin Lee And Ten Years After - Slow Blues In C[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijHA2BAguXI&feature=related]the Bluest Blues[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_i07SahQl5w&feature=related]Mornin' Little Schoolgirl[/ame]




I can't keep from crying 




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHygDno2qck&feature=related]Love like a man[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeEaC3eMWVw&feature=related]Night of Guitars[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_LbGKil3Go&feature=related]Jenny Jenny[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1VdfOioSAE&feature=related]Choo Cho Mama[/ame]


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> [youtube]TcTOoOlr288[/youtube]



I am no fan of eighties music or Blues technicians. I've never cared for SRV, but this one is pretty damned good. I should reevaluate some things.

[youtube]r3N1DbLi0A4[/youtube]

and there are stunning visuals...


----------



## sparky

> I am no fan of eighties music or Blues technicians. I've never cared for SRV, but this one is pretty damned good. I should reevaluate some things.



SRV was the American Clapton imho.  

and no not for everyone Dante, in fact if the cia were to recruit some of us diehard bluesmen with our incessant 145 145 145 145, they'd have let waterboarding hit the road......

that said, SVR competes with others in an old standard here>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlsMLOejH0&feature=related]SRV, BB, Albert King[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI9TS4O5Ww4&feature=related]SRV '87[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99FCW6H0ZrY]George Thorogood does some raw slides[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN0RNZE2q68]Son Seals[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmfpcC_XQo8&feature=related]i have no idea who this kid is, but he's well on his way[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDjQDlbex7U]YouTube - Paul Butterfield Blues Band - Walkin Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5dpp2iCRwM]YouTube - Albert King - Blues Power[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpzxeF_1BzU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKJ-lBOFYrQ]YouTube - Albert King - Born Under a Bad Sign (Live in Sweden 1980)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wYeUq2RKLg&feature=related]YouTube - B. B. King & Friends - The Thrill is Gone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y8QxOjuYHg&feature=related]YouTube - B.B. King - Lucille[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P18onDgssXE]YouTube - B B King - How Blue Can You Get (1977 - Live)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7vxW56e8y0]YouTube - I'm Feeling Alright by Big Mama Thornton - Blues Diva[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WPyzqRjSI0&feature=PlayList&p=200B5D4D2E472D3D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27]YouTube - Mike Bloomfield / Al Kooper -- "Blues For Nothing"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4hZPjszV2g&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters - I Want To Be Loved[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhm9Wy0pC34&feature=related]YouTube - Hound Dog Taylor & Little Walter - Wild about you[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lyl9rAc6Lls]YouTube - Charles Caldwell - Hadn't I Been Good To You[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9h77KzF2iY]What'd i say[/ame]
Ray's big break

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I]Hit the road Jack[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thls_tMuFkc]Georgia[/ame]
soothing....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAvP3eV73Vs]I got a woman[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imXMX5AMXLI]Shake a tailfeather w/ Jake & Elmo[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Wt4XlXUrc]America the Beautiful[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63A__INJecI]Willie Nelson - Ray Charles - Seven Spanish Angels[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ou-6A3MKow]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - How Many More Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1FK620bS7A&feature=related]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf Smokestack Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGUGXOxs6p0&feature=related]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson - Nine below zero[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiEBopPts1E&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters Wells Guy: That Same Thing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTHt8oC5BF8&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K98DRT0fscY]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Killing Floor (Live 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs]YouTube - Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5ddqniqxFM&feature=related]YouTube - Billie Holiday - Summertime[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N090STPx-2M&feature=related]YouTube - Miles Davis "Summertime" (1958)[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Hi-De-Ho (Gonna get me some new congressmen) -- Midnight Marauder | Excellence in Podcasting Networks


----------



## Dante

[youtube]dGtk1dHLSKM&NR=1[/youtube]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSiBB89vLAg]YouTube - John Lennon with amazing band playing Yer Blues[/ame]


----------



## sparky

Dante said:


> [youtube]dGtk1dHLSKM&NR=1[/youtube]



that one almost rates it's own thread Dante'




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXYjEMTQRm0]YouTube - Gary Moore - Red House (Hendrix Cover) - Wembley Arena 04[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQGFmEbuJOY]YouTube - Richie Havens Sings "Freedom"[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cFjyHGXhU0&feature=PlayList&p=509FAC99D361579C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Sheryl Crow - No Depression in Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlRpxyY_QkY&feature=related]YouTube - The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing[/ame]


----------



## sparky

One for all of the dad's out there ......






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQsqRBCXiuw]YouTube - stevie ray vaughn - leave my little girl alone[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quCtaLovYRk]YouTube - Son House - Grinnin' In Your Face[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jN5vqEyV7g]YouTube - Son House - Death Letter Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker: Boom boom[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BtUQbblCWo&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker - It Serves Me Right to Suffer[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW1SRJrNZZw&feature=related]YouTube - 'Nobody's Fault But Mine' BLIND WILLIE JOHNSON (1927) Gospel Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43yvS6bPZDs&feature=related]YouTube - john lee hooker & carlos santana - chill out[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhPnsWZRF0k]YouTube - Paul Rodgers & Jeff Beck - I Just Want to Make Love to You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPLh_QVxsqU&feature=related]YouTube - Crossroads (Live) - Derek and the Dominos[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c]YouTube - The Doors Roadhouse Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuMUlSsJwHE&feature=related]YouTube - Spencer Davis Group-Mean woman blues.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-mx63tN7Qg&feature=related]YouTube - allman brothers - stormy monday[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4x_QBp3S7Y]YouTube - Robert Johnson - When You Got a Good Friend[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrTkvCiINn0&feature=related]YouTube - Skip James - Cypress Grove Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34evyrWA0xc&feature=related]YouTube - J.B. Lenoir - The Whale Has Swallowed Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8M_3JTwtPg&feature=related]YouTube - Buddy Guy : Mustang Sally[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

I like the first few verses, but then Pete goes all psychedelic. Maybe not pure blues, but fun and noisy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeXJKlogiM4&feature=related"]YouTube - The Who - Young Man Blues live at isle of wight (good quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCNXASjzMY&feature=fvw]YouTube - BB King - How Blue Can You Get (From "Legends of Rock 'n' Roll" DVD)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4]YouTube - The Louisiana Gator Boys - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Best version I've heard:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQrTdPTQPxw]YouTube - Albert King - As The Years Go Passing By (live in Montreux with Rory Gallagher)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpzxeF_1BzU]YouTube - Albert King - I'll Play The Blues For You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klhK_4evO5c]YouTube - Janis Joplin - A Woman Left Lonely[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ngut-3ajpM&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Walkin Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TwEYuues6Y&feature=fvw]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf - Spoonful (1960)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6_BWNzThJY&feature=related]YouTube - sinnerman nina simone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN8Y_cltJnM&feature=related]YouTube - Canned Heat Harley Davidson Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykKF2ZtyWXU&feature=related]YouTube - Canned Heat - Fried Hockey Boogie/Sic' Em Pigs Part 1[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb-NdlUInT0]YouTube - Irma Thomas "Hold Me While I Cry"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijHA2BAguXI&feature=related]YouTube - Alvin Lee - The Bluest Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7vxW56e8y0]YouTube - I'm Feeling Alright by Big Mama Thornton - Blues Diva[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPD7qksi2JA&feature=related]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson Checker 78 Fattening Frogs For Snakes[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk9TDlvVhCk]YouTube - MIKE BLOOMFIELD " BLUE'S FOR NOTHING "[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

One of my local SF favs (regular at the Saloon in North Beach):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRrxwdCwX3g]Johnny Nitro[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haVGUKoutwU&feature=PlayList&p=3108061DB43E7BAD&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=39]YouTube - Allman Brothers Band - Stateboro Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7GP1nV44fE&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Blues for Salvador (Live)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwGL5LDb4u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwGL5LDb4u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWa2nHsOx7M]YouTube - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - Need Your Love So Bad [BBC Sessions][/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvr7nkd_IJM]YouTube - Louis Armstrong - St. James Infirmary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yGB6d_3n58&feature=fvw]YouTube - Jeff Beck - Brush with the blues[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0aT0GXW8jw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t0aT0GXW8jw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M01LyMe2YI4&feature=related]YouTube - The Louisiana Gator Boys - How Blue Can You Get[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJtcYZSl10Y&feature=related]YouTube - Edgard Winter - Tobacco Road - 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKSONbPbafI&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Winter-Mississippi Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaDxzsJg9d4&feature=related]YouTube - Humble Pie - Stormy Monday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEWbW1XYqFU]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Uncle Sam Blues - 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6py0l7J8wZg&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Death Don't Have No Mercy - 1970[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&related]YouTube - Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39W46dLA8BI&feature=related]YouTube - B.B. King & Buddy Guy - I Can't Quit You Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related]YouTube - Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw&feature=related]YouTube - B.B. King - Blues Boys Tune[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dy8FFp62RQ&feature=related]YouTube - Miles Davis & John Lee Hooker - Bank Robbery[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHFJJM6mJSs]YouTube - BB King Stevie Ray Vaughan Etta James - Midnight Hour[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39RBm4tH9cA]YouTube - Mississippi John Hurt Make Me a Pallet on the Floor[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAbrnjdtYw]YouTube - Doc Watson-Deep River Blues[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYjSiXutRWA]YouTube - zz top blue jean blues[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Leon Redbone _Step It Up and Go_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTfNg475H6M]YouTube - Leon Redbone song 2[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpHcoODltDQ&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Lockwood Jr 'Black Spider Blues, 1941' Delta Blues Guitar Legend[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbAXWKDxjiA&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Lockwood Jr. - Kindhearted Woman Blues[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25ICK4Uqv7o&feature=related]YouTube - Hide Away --- John Mayall's Bluesbreakers[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55tjlXHxyVo]YouTube - Super Session - Really - Bloomfield - Kooper - Stills[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

One of my favorite quotes:

"Heroin gave me pimples." 
-Mike Bloomfield


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVRtQUTd7Gk&feature=related]YouTube - Tom Petty, Bo Diddley - Mona[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Here's a wild one that you may remember........
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8X6mlbq45k&feature=related]YouTube - Jump into the Fire[/ame]


----------



## Zander

this one is a bit of the blues and a bit of soul....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8pcNIGjJX0&a=8Es2OAWOHrc&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Etta James - Tell Mama[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Smoooooooooooooth vocals baby....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-B3bWwK_Bk&a=8Es2OAWOHrc&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Bobby Bland-Stormy Monday Blues"getbluesinfo.com"[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is a blues classic by the Bobby Blue Bland!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2vCAqdFx1s&a=8Es2OAWOHrc&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - ain't no love in the heart of the city - Bobby Blue Bland[/ame]


----------



## Zander

One more from "dreamer" by bobby "blue" bland....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5tufezPUg0&a=8Es2OAWOHrc&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Bobby "Blue" Bland - Yolanda[/ame]


----------



## The T

From the 'Minight Special' 1977...

Robin Trower

Somebody's Calling

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOOyV7VWoWc&feature=related"]YouTube - Robin Trower - Somebody Calling - 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CXxqubWM9I&feature=related]YouTube - Blind Faith- Sleeping in the Ground (Crossroads Box Set)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TZeCntatHQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix Red House Live Stockholm 1-9-69[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FKYU60mJy4&feature=related]YouTube - Kristine Jackson at Brothers Lounge......Love Me Like A Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fk2prKnYnI]YouTube - B. B. King - The Thrill Is Gone (From B. B. King - Live at Montreux 1993)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZtRedcmTIQ&feature=related]YouTube - Young Man Blues-The Who (Live At Leeds)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FanTQ72IqDY]YouTube - The Who- Summertime Blues[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF2HAHaATs0]YouTube - Buddy Guy & John Mayer - Damn right I've got the blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRnEld9CL_4&feature=related]YouTube - WAR & ERIC BURDON - SPIRIT (Live In Copenhagen 1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6m1qgnUw74&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Burdon - Sixteen Tons - Joe Versus the Volcano Theme[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWnvqMCFXDI]YouTube - Tobacco Road[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jla0tNfM0PI&feature=related]YouTube - Ray Charles with BB King - Sinners Prayer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1FK620bS7A]YouTube - Howlin' Wolf Smokestack Lightning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTHt8oC5BF8&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters You Can't Lose What You Ain't Never Had[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjP3d3NbC44&feature=related]YouTube - Muddy Waters - I'm A Howlin' Wolf (1981)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcqqyL-Y6Go&feature=related]YouTube - Willie Dixon - Bassology[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcY2uDMgMlA&feature=related]YouTube - Foghat - Sweet Home Chicago (Live) - [STEREO][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31ysqHTbg1M&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Lockwood Jr She's Little and She's Low[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC8Tt4iEeHw&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Lockwood Jr. - I Got To Find Me A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URm7Ze9a56o&feature=related]YouTube - David Lindley - Mercury Blues[/ame]



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFj0fARgdSo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XFnMBKejIA&feature=related]YouTube - Coco Montoya Good days Bad days[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwYGZlBw9Y&feature=related]YouTube - Ry Cooder - Feelin' Bad Blues[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oz66xHeaaM&feature=related]YouTube - John Lee Hooker Blues Before Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IPWwspngr8]YouTube - Blues Before Sunrise[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UQLFiDH1lA&feature=related]YouTube - Leon Russell- Song For You (LIVE)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu2B3GhW7Hs&feature=related]YouTube - Leon Russell/Chris Simmons Walkin Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fm-euFpRLMg&feature=related]YouTube - JJ Cale and Leon Russel - Going Down[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4OXrmxDp44&feature=related]YouTube - Rock Me Baby-BB KIng/Eric Clapton/Buddy Guy/Jim Vaughn[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Stevie Ray on a 12 string acoustic....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzE7ta744bQ&]YouTube - STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN - Rude Mood - (Acoustic) (From MTV Unplugged)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zIHVS5gLmA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zIHVS5gLmA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJA21UmUquI&feature=related]YouTube - St. James Infirmary - Eric Clapton, Dr. John[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5xDyq_RcSo8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5xDyq_RcSo8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7MoZuP3JBo]YouTube - Leon Russell -- Back to the Island[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Jaodra7AY&feature=related]YouTube - Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmuIkJtL42g&feature=related]YouTube - Son House, Paul Butterfield Blues Band, & Mike Bloomfield[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn90uvj9Pgw&feature=related]YouTube - Paul Butterfield - The thrill is gone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GgxfcZZOpg&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band The Thrill Is Gone - Volunteer Jam[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw2fqDcLitU&feature=related]YouTube - MIKE BLOOMFIELD - One Way Out (live at the Fillmore East 1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tG3W5dgsP8&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna: Rock Me Baby (live - audio only)[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI&feature=related]YouTube - Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfTtG4wGT7g&feature=related]YouTube - Walking Cane & BadBoys of Blues[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmADpA0GZ3I&feature=related]YouTube - Savannah Jam Nite w/ Michael Bay & the Bad Boys of Blues[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]YouTube - we put a spell on you! hahahahah[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VtD-CK128A&feature=related]YouTube - MIKE BLOOMFIELD/AL KOOPER " GREEN ONIONS " LIVE[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du2O8MY5CrI]YouTube - THE BP BLUES www.dirtycajuns.com[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cri481xXtlU]YouTube - Candi Staton - He Called Me Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yRs18j85l8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Keef, in a short and fun little vid, demonstrating Robert Johnson's stylistic tendencies

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ANjb-yAVE]YouTube - keith richards blues acoustic[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Not blues, but I love ragtime and Rev Davis is well worthy of inclusion here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Hbuf6FEoY"]YouTube - Rev. Gary Davis plays "Slow Drag / Cincinnati Flow Rag"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Who's up for some Coco? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zAoICOqpEo]YouTube - Last Dirty Deal - Coco Montoya[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfBxLeRs6uQ&feature=related]YouTube - Coco Montoya - It's My Own Tears[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyBdVomuEQU&feature=related]YouTube - Coco Montoya - Monkey See, Monkey Do[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThMEzdOc6Ww&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin - I Can't Quit You Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1q7vnyweq0]YouTube - &#x202a;Howlin' Wolf "Highway 49"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1q7vnyweq0]YouTube - &#x202a;Howlin' Wolf "Highway 49"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpUrLQKZ_0Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Edgar Winter "Tobacco Road" Live at Rockpalast 2007 Part One&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16-98A2Bfq0&feature=fvw]YouTube - &#x202a;Rick Derringer - "Rock 'N Roll Hoochie Koo"&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x6chChxzV0&feature=related]YouTube - Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out 1969[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFpaCyePYT8]YouTube - Koko Taylor I'm A Woman[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ6fKnLrA0w&feature=fvst]YouTube - BLUE JEANS BLUES - ZZ TOP[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4t2AVTtPSQ[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a4RlRk_klI"][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6tZn8iUkIA]YouTube - mark knopfler and eric clapton same old blues live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqAuuIDU2sw&feature=related]YouTube - BB King / Gary Moore - The Thrill is Gone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4O_YMLDvvnw&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls4XhI8zmsU&feature=related]YouTube - Gary Moore - The Sky Is Crying[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Best song title ever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR5PJFSclzk]YouTube - Latimore - My Give A Damn Gave Out - "www.getbluesinfo.com"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQhFDwesz48]YouTube - Eric Clapton & B.B. King- When My Heart Beats Like A Hammer[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arZL3jt20Xc]YouTube - Koko Taylor - nothing take the place of you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz4gRjI-HRA&feature=related]YouTube - Led Zeppelin- Bring It On Home[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xjeB0NFjyI&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Burdon - Animals - Inside Looking Out -Don'tBringMeDown[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BXZbvn8qJs]YouTube - Freddie King plays "Big Legged Woman"[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFRMBWgyH-M]YouTube - Sonny Boy Williamson:Your Funeral and my trial[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3yd-c91ww8&feature=fvw]YouTube - Black Snake Moan - Blind Lemon Jefferson[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj8a0H5mhbU&a=GxdCwVVULXcNEgqyGbi4iAM19o3AF0Tb&list=ML&playnext=5]YouTube - Blue Night - Blue Knights[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lPNvLLvML4&feature=related]YouTube - Black Box The Ghost Box[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5jrJgkX4F8&feature=related]YouTube - David Gray - I Think It's Going To Rain Today[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrekRzBA0Vc]YouTube - Merry Clayton "When The World Turns Blue." (1980)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYrK464nIeY&feature=related]YouTube - 'Black Betty' LEADBELLY, Blues Legend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R044sleOW6I&feature=related]YouTube - Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVoOgwiYc8&feature=related]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like a Man (live)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Not pure blues, but it belongs here. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzDUi_L6MzA&feature=related]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt & Norah Jones~Tennessee Waltz[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV8Qaa7veO0&feature=related]YouTube - Al Kooper/Mike Bloomfield: Don't Throw Your Love on Me So Strong (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw2fqDcLitU&feature=related]YouTube - MIKE BLOOMFIELD - One Way Out (live at the Fillmore East 1968)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY0pUkrWhEo]YouTube - Paul Butterfield - (1966) East West.mpg[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Prepare to have your mind BLOWN!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi_0k3hzNS4&f]YouTube - SEASICK STEVE - Cut My Wings[/ame]


----------



## Zander

One more from Seasick Steve!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUzmZvwMNsw]YouTube - Seasick Steve - Dog House Boogie[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMXCM5TCrv8&feature=related]YouTube - Levon Helm - When I Go Away [ New Video + Download ][/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSHzODm-Ik8&feature=related]YouTube - "It Makes No Difference" The Band 9/2/83[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Would this be considered "Blues"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1eLguycGpg&feature=related]YouTube - Eric Clapton - It Hurts Me Too - Live[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is a rare one....

Dailymotion - Rare Hendrix Acoustic Guitar - a Music video


it's worth the click....


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XUAg1_A7IE[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EX6qXwtIaU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxCa16-nxtM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT0Ku-gzHS8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQvHno4ZudY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7JCMLAUtZI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xvBFS0v-F0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKdtTftURUQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okg2qryl4Gk[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I25NdI1CjY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v7y6LtB1UQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keK-KiFGf2U[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pECeohhUBSs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-zDI5GD7co[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmzv5xJ4wE4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7Fm-7N694o[/ame]


----------



## saltshaker

These are bothe the same gig, but the first one while a little out of sinc identifies the horn players.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtqjW2uhBT4[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtgUbJN8oPE&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNugyRSyoXQ[/ame]


----------



## saltshaker

*RB*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unViTOSywIg&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI18-BeVzMI&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4TNJvVk8M[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DayCrQWJXuI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1FK620bS7A[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bY0vcg2F-I[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcGJzsxmug[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuRhaDrnlWo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOyj4ciJk34&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMXCM5TCrv8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MzU8xM99Uo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk9TDlvVhCk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eBkTKIJDUA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJMMj9_IXpc&playnext=1&list=PL42A8632AB674CFB6[/ame]


----------



## The T




----------



## The T




----------



## The T

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SINl5JY7LhI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9JWukf07c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense




----------



## Intense




----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvKaLW5bu8"]Peter Green - The Green Manalishi (With The Two Pronged Crown)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsaanocINW4"]Black Magic Woman by Composer Peter Green[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk"]Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JttvoGmGijU"]Baby, Please Don't Go[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uJ14M3C5js"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uJ14M3C5js[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Who - Young Man Blues - Fillmore East 1969 (4)


----------



## Intense

Janis Joplin - Ball and chain


----------



## AquaAthena

This rips in a minute....


----------



## Intense

Ten Years After (Alvin Lee) - The Bluest Blues


----------



## Intense

BB King How Blue Can You Get


----------



## Intense

B B KING - Blues Brothers 2000 - How Blue Can You Get - BB King, Eric Clapton, etal. Live


----------



## Intense

smokestack lightnin' - HOWLIN WOLF


----------



## Intense

Pacific Gas and Electric - Motor City's Burning


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEyrT74aG8U"]Boneshakers featuring Randy Jacobs and Sweetpea Atkinson [/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Doors - Roadhouse Blues w/Lyrics


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShD8doj7Xd8"]Pacific Gas and Electric - Jelly Jelly [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKUQcrKdXm4"]The Snake[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBYjg9O7zhQ"]Earl Hooker - Wah Wah Blues[/ame]

In my best blues gravelly voice:

"It don't get no clearer than this..."


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Care4all




----------



## Jos




----------



## Meister




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVpDOIPx_sY"]Little Girl Blue[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4FkncWeIRs"]Barefoot[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Intense

Peter Green - Need your Love so bad - live in the studio


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnPxL8NHKxg"]If You Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTDRd0Z0O4o"]Reeling in the Years[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Intense

Booker T & The MG's - As The Years Go Passing By


----------



## Intense

As The Years Go By - Santana


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxAP8frvD18"]Powder Blues Band - Doing It Right On The Wrong Side Of Town[/ame]


----------



## Zander

The master throws down some slow grooves.....


----------



## Zander

Gary Moore's version of the classic....


Rest in peace Gary....he died just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## edthecynic

Harvey Mandel on guitar.


----------



## Intense

Keep Your Lamps Trimmed and Burning


----------



## Intense

MIKE BLOOMFIELD " LONG HARD JOURNEY " LIVE

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH6KYn38kfA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;MIKE BLOOMFIELD " LONG HARD JOURNEY " LIVE&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

"Stop" Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield (Super Session) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdMf-86Evro&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;"Stop" Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield (Super Session)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Eric Clapton / John Mayall Bluesbreakers - "All Your Love" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-PiiPi60To&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Eric Clapton / John Mayall Bluesbreakers - "All Your Love"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

John Mayall with Albert King - Stormy Monday 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FreJv-QABXA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;John Mayall with Albert King - Stormy Monday&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is a gem....live from 1975- you've gotta click the link not from youtube...
Ten Years After | One Of These Days | Aug 4, 1975 | Music Video - wolfgangsvault.com


----------



## Intense

The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan [High Quality No vid] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s9M-52fRGU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Sky Is Crying- Stevie Ray Vaughan [High Quality No vid]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXVoOgwiYc8]YouTube - &#x202a;Bonnie Raitt - Love Me Like a Man (live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FKYU60mJy4]YouTube - &#x202a;Kristine Jackson at Brothers Lounge......Love Me Like A Man&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Joe Bonamassa - Blues Deluxe (2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn09Xn9JF5s&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Bonamassa - Blues Deluxe (2007)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Joe Bonamassa - Woke Up Dreaming (2007) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an7Eczu53cg&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Joe Bonamassa - Woke Up Dreaming (2007)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaUHv89OpuM]YouTube - &#x202a;Fred Neil - Blues on the Ceiling (1965)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

well it would take me 40 days and 40 nights and an ark to load even one u tube. have mercy on me and at least give me a heads up when you post one.

For me, and I had a lot of pleasure and it's a long story you'll never hear pass my lips, Downchild Blues Band and a bass player I loved to death.

But new these days, has to be Kenny Wayne hands down. Cripes, they are awesome. Trouble is.

I love this kid and his band.


----------



## tinydancer

Ry Cooder wrote the tunes for Crossroads. Steve killed the last tune in the movie. 

It was unreal. I still hold my breath when I watch it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM]YouTube - &#x202a;Alannah Myles (Official Site) Black Velvet - WMV&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkjv9SscotY]&#x202a;Since I&#39;ve Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7eZwP0xFVc&feature=related]&#x202a;Quicksilver Messenger Service - Smokestack Lightning&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Quicksilver Messenger Service - Smokestack Lightning


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSnQ0bdHW0s&feature=related]Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker - YouTube[/ame]
Boom! Boom! - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeLKtcdbUI&feature=related]Jorma Kaukonen w/ David Bromberg: 102 Keep Your Lamp... - YouTube[/ame]
Jorma Kaukonen w/ David Bromberg: 102 Keep Your Lamp...


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9I6lQNK6Ok&feature=related](HD version) Susan Tedeschi & Derek Trucks/ Little by little - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I1AH5Bshuk&feature=related]Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks - Walking Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqchLSjAaI]Jimi Hendrix - Red House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

*Goin' old school on ya.*


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtZ6DoeimP4&feature=related]Skip James - Devil Got My Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGUGXOxs6p0&feature=related]Sonny Boy Williamson - Nine below zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Stashman




----------



## Stashman

goldcatt said:


> YouTube - Janis Joplin Turtle Blues



Nobody sung with the heart and soul like Janis. R.I.P.


----------



## St.Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUpc0YNkkJ0&feature=player_detailpage]Eric Clapton - Have you ever loved a woman - YouTube[/ame]

Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQRV6YlhqgQ&feature=related]Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton & Bb King - Live At Rrhof (2005) - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton & Bb King - Live At Rrhof (2005)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N-_9Lc9Jnw&feature=related]Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, Robert Cray, John Mayer, Hubert Sumlin, Jimmie Vaughan, Johnny Winter - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, Robert Cray, John Mayer, Hubert Sumlin, Jimmie Vaughan, Johnny Winter


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BYvxFrDZ4M&feature=related]Why Don&#39;t You Do Right? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJy7_twu1AA]Carolina Chocolate Drops - No Man&#39;s Momma - Newport Folk Festival 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

I'm not sure I posted this already, but Steve baby Vai and the Crossroads duel.

We're talking hot. We are talking so smoking hot you better put me out with a fire extinguisher.

YOWZAH


----------



## tinydancer

lets give them something to talk about. 

Go Bonnie!!!!


----------



## tinydancer

I'll run with Edgar.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ny5ajCn0xw]B.B. King - Blues Boys Tune - YouTube[/ame]
B.B. King - Blues Boys Tune


----------



## tinydancer

Stashman said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Janis Joplin Turtle Blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody sung with the heart and soul like Janis. R.I.P.
Click to expand...


I'll go there darlin, but I'll raise you on Eric Burdon and the House of the Rising Sun.

Come at me baby. You can't on this.


----------



## tinydancer

If one boy on this board can tell me  he can chair dance...... I know I have met a true blues dude.


----------



## Ropey

tinydancer said:


> If one boy on this board can tell me  he can chair dance...... I know I have met a true blues dude.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef9KRPZty-k]chair dance[front] - YouTube[/ame]

That's not what I'd call a man dancing like that.


----------



## tinydancer

Ok, come on everyone.....

there is a house in new orleans, they call the rising sun

Is everybody with me here.....

*There is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one 

My mother was a tailor 
She sewed my new bluejeans 
My father was a gamblin' man 
Down in New Orleans 

Now the only thing a gambler needs 
Is a suitcase and trunk 
And the only time he's satisfied 
Is when he's on a drunk 

------ organ solo ------ 

Oh mother tell your children 
Not to do what I have done 
Spend your lives in sin and misery 
In the House of the Rising Sun 

Well, I got one foot on the platform 
The other foot on the train 
I'm goin' back to New Orleans 
To wear that ball and chain 

Well, there is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one *

I love Eric.


----------



## Ropey

Downchild Blues Band - Trying To Keep Her 88's Straight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5dzCL_Nki0]Downchild Blues Band - Trying To Keep Her 88&#39;s Straight 1980 - YouTube[/ame]

Downchild Blues Band - Caldonia 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBvPf1gVmdA&feature=related]Downchild - Caldonia - YouTube[/ame]

Downchild Blues Band - Sleep Alone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFAdBauBGx8]Downchild Blues Band - Sleep Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

I'm glad to see that some folks have been keeping this thread alive in my absence.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpL9EBzyTJA]I Wished I Were In Heaven Sitting Down - Mississippi Fred McDowell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzUbEC7t0co]FLEETWOOD MAC : MADISON BLUES : 9-6-68 . - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8lme8he8WU&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac w. Peter Green - Homework - 1968/12/31 - Paris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSutFqtkHTs&feature=related]Fleetwood Mac w. Peter Green - Dust My Broom - Please Find My Baby - 1968/12/31 - Paris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0P0FDsqwzI&feature=related]Junior Wells - Trouble no more- Lonesome Pine 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqy8ER56HN0&feature=related]Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee - Sun&#39;s Gonna Shine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXLP8_2B2sw&feature=related]BONNIE RAITT - Love Me Like A Man (1976 O.G.W.T. UK TV Appearance) ~ HIGH QUALITY HQ ~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWGa9TSIcfA&feature=related]Johnny Cash Show: Derek And The Dominos - It&#39;s Too Late (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkuU0Li5qVY&feature=related]CHUCK BERRY[/ame]
CHUCK BERRY&#12288;&#9836;Almost Grown


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgKIL7qOhOU&feature=related]CHUCK BERRY[/ame]
CHUCK BERRY&#12288;&#9836;No Money Down


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0sIIz77lxY]Duane Allman - No Money Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

A tribute to an old blues man.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NbTpssTGRI]Lynyrd Skynyrd - The Ballad of Curtis Lowe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Some good old folk blues.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrp0jkdLUIw&feature=related]R.L. Burnside - hobo blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

Some modern stuff from the Black Keys:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PK7owGVraM&feature=related]The Black Keys - 10am Automatic Live - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KwiyiFkQmg]Black Snake Moan - When The Lights Go Out - YouTube[/ame]

And some old school New Orleans stuff:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBSN7WOPkQ0]Tipitina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Has anyone brought up Paul Butterfield yet? I hate wrecking at thread if I bring up something someone else has pegged off. ETA: let me know if I'm stepping on anyones toes here, but I swear I never saw his name brought up. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.

Butterfield was to die for. I always loved harp players.

Man oh man oh man. Paul would just freaking howl away. Damn I loved him. 50000000 x ten on the richter scale.


----------



## tinydancer

Dang it. For the life of me I cannot today remember this bar on Bloor, and you'd have to stagger stagger roll roll down these stairs to just get into this one club that always featured blues.

Any other canuck out there remember this blues club in the big smoke? 

And okey dokey, just as a heads up if you are an old blues/rocker, I can remember this washroom as clear as a bell. 

But I can't for the life of me remember what I cooked for my husband two weeks ago.

hehehe take your vitamins


----------



## Intense

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone brought up Paul Butterfield yet? I hate wrecking at thread if I bring up something someone else has pegged off. ETA: let me know if I'm stepping on anyones toes here, but I swear I never saw his name brought up. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Butterfield was to die for. I always loved harp players.
> 
> Man oh man oh man. Paul would just freaking howl away. Damn I loved him. 50000000 x ten on the richter scale.



It's okay. Just Post what Inspires you. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQZntaTPtLo]PAUL BUTTERFIELD BLUES BAND - SPOONFUL - YouTube[/ame]

PAUL BUTTERFIELD BLUES BAND - SPOONFUL


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Ptup0lIYM&feature=related]Evil Woman - John Mayall & Peter Green - YouTube[/ame]
Evil Woman - John Mayall & Peter Green


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-PiiPi60To&feature=related]Eric Clapton / John Mayall Bluesbreakers - "All Your Love" - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton / John Mayall Bluesbreakers - "All Your Love"


----------



## mawlarky

Gary Moore  still got the blues live - YouTube
Rory Gallagher  Rory Gallagher - Bullfrog Blues - YouTube


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JYLDcYWtdI]crossroads homesick james - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jhjm-xwIdg]Howlin Wolf - Tail Dragger (Psychdelic Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

awesome
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8eDHEMcdk8]Jimi Hendrix - Easy Blues (rare instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

My wife and i flew down to The Big Easy this weekend for 2011 Crescent City Blues & BBQ Festival | The New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival and Foundation, Inc.

We had an awesome time.


----------



## bayoubill

Steve Cropper get a mention yet...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z_Sqsjvh8A&feature=related]Steve Cropper Help Me Somebody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Skull Pilot said:


> My wife and i flew down to The Big Easy this weekend for 2011 Crescent City Blues & BBQ Festival | The New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival and Foundation, Inc.
> 
> We had an awesome time.



FTR... nobody from N'awlins calls it the Big Easy...


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Has anyone brought up Paul Butterfield yet? I hate wrecking at thread if I bring up something someone else has pegged off. ETA: let me know if I'm stepping on anyones toes here, but I swear I never saw his name brought up. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> Butterfield was to die for. I always loved harp players.
> 
> Man oh man oh man. Paul would just freaking howl away. Damn I loved him. 50000000 x ten on the richter scale.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nqa6tMwvgFA&feature=related]The Lost Butterfield Tapes: Born Under a Bad Sign with Buzz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tinydancer said:


> Dang it. For the life of me I cannot today remember this bar on Bloor, and you'd have to stagger stagger roll roll down these stairs to just get into this one club that always featured blues.
> 
> Any other canuck out there remember this blues club in the big smoke?
> 
> And okey dokey, just as a heads up if you are an old blues/rocker, I can remember this washroom as clear as a bell.
> 
> But I can't for the life of me remember what I cooked for my husband two weeks ago.
> 
> hehehe take your vitamins



never been to Toronto...

but this sounds like a place I vaguely remember stumbling upon during my bar crawls in Vancouver... years and years ago...

and... yeah... I can remember the stuff written on restroom walls from back then...

but don't ask me what I ate for breakfast yesterday...

I don't think vitamins are the answer...


----------



## Skull Pilot

bayoubill said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and i flew down to The Big Easy this weekend for 2011 Crescent City Blues & BBQ Festival | The New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival and Foundation, Inc.
> 
> We had an awesome time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTR... nobody from N'awlins calls it the Big Easy...
Click to expand...


Well I'm not from New Orleans.

This was recorded at the festival

KWS and legend Bryan Lee

[youtube]qj6xjU17ZNM[/youtube]


----------



## bayoubill

Albert Collins...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihvvf1R_vWo&feature=fvwrel"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihvvf1R_vWo&feature=fvwrel[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Clifton Chenier... local favorite from years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GbnWxV3vpE&feature=related]Clifton Chenier - Zydeco Blues 1977.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Stevie Ray Vaughn...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3N1DbLi0A4[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVXKnT__3hk]Savoy Brown - Hellbound Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Janis... recorded a few months before her death...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju9yFA1S7K8]Janis Joplin - Get it while you can - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Allman Brothers Band...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JToo3iwTOso]Allman Brothers Band - Statesboro Blues -Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Led Zeppelin... still knocks my socks off...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbJQT2eDseA]when the levee breaks/led zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Keb'Mo - Tribute to Muddy Waters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f14rILJ4K98]Keb'Mo Tribute to Muddy Waters - YouTube[/ame]

Robert Cray and Keb'Mo in Winnipet - Nothing But Blues


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwYGZlBw9Y]Ry Cooder - Feelin' Bad Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qzPjztRAoY]Dave Van Ronk - Cocaine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blind Willie McTell - The Dying Crapshooter's Blues 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu_rwoAkcj8]Blind Willie McTell: The Dying Crapshooter&#39;s Blues - YouTube[/ame]

Lightnin Hopkins - Baby Please Dont Go 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d49m6G9vOrI]Lightnin Hopkins - Baby Please Dont Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vengeance

Now we're talkin' *Blues*


----------



## Ropey

I apologize for adding some boogie to the blues Veng.

*Edit:*  But you seemed so sad....  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9OmkP_AelU]Hooker 'n' Heat / Boogie Chillen # 2 (pt.1) - YouTube[/ame]

Alan "Blind Owl" Wilson on the harmonica is "The Canned Heat".


----------



## traveler52

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd60nI4sa9A]Robert Johnson- Crossroad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## traveler52

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77pmWCpMNkI]Tupelo by John Lee Hooker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tlou_2lMLAc]Blues Brothers - &#39;Sweet Home Chicago&#39; - YouTube[/ame]
hey


----------



## zonly1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oz66xHeaaM]John Lee Hooker Blues Before Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]
Good ole bar music..any one have quarter.?


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxY26WM17Lo&feature=related]Howlin&#39; Wolf - Who&#39;s Been Talkin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF5uOfW0wLo&feature=related]The Doors - Shaman&#39;s Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L2aUSSfO38&feature=related]Mississippi Fred Mcdowell Good Morning Little School Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sXnDH98J1g]My dirty girl.. eots 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76l0PpSC56c]Robert Nighthawk Blues Before Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSAOHwQhPcQ]big mama thornton-live - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhIvb8h2oEw]Janis Joplin - Ball And Chain live in Germany 69 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVF-0JKLnd4]Lightnin&#39; hopkins - lonesome road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7MdwB2WU9Q]Stevie Ray Vaughan- Look At Little Sister (montreux 85&#39 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Takes a few minutes to get to the music, but hey, that's the blues.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUVZtGdFMMc]Howlin&#39; Wolf Defines the Blues While Slamming Son House + "Meet Me In The Bottom" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Another by Howlin' Wolf

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlBqo8Pco_A]Howlin Wolf Built For Comfort - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHmbLs7sd5w]Eric Clapton & B.B. King - Riding With the King - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSX9nlNMjVY]Otis Spann - Spann&#39;s Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cADmi4C8Ue8&feature=related]Otis Spann and Muddy Waters - Nobody Knows My Trouble ( HD - LIVE - 1968 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODPitSoB6JU&feature=related]Muddy Waters, Memphis Slim, Willy Dixon, Otis Spann et al. - Bye Bye Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsG4RwBwBeA&feature=related]Big Mama Thornton, John Lee Hooker, Big Walter Horton & Dr Ross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

del said:


> Big Mama Thornton, John Lee Hooker, Big Walter Horton & Dr Ross - YouTube



Love that piece of history.
Some great bluesmasters just having a good time.


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IugGlUTc4g&feature=related]the other side of the bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSh1dsxKwKg&feature=related]Samantha Fish Feelin&#39; Alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1DDg-vNQTc&feature=related]Paint My Mailbox blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGWb_jZ-Po]we put a spell on you! hahahahah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ3nvB7226Q&feature=related]BIG BROTHER & THE H. CO. @ ROTR 8-22-2008 "Hold Me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk]Funkadelic - Maggot Brain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72Fvp2s3ZBc&feature=related]J&#39;attendrai - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCNXASjzMY]BB King - How Blue Can You Get (From "Legends of Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF36qarU-k0]Delbert McClinton - Blues as blues can get - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIQ7DYhSOVQ]The man of Blues - Gary Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Magic Slim & the Teardrops - Black Tornado

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WAqlLtktrg] Magic Slim & the Teardrops - Black Tornado[/ame]

Hopping Blues.


----------



## Ropey

Robert Cray - Playin' In The Dirt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osWBhH7tR6E]Robert Cray - Playin' In The Dirt[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

B.B. King - When It All Comes Down (I'll Still Be Around)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5yQjf_m_LA]B.B. King - When It All Comes Down (I'll Still Be Around)[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

James Cotton - Slow Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBeuco0PgJs]James Cotton - Slow Blues[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sXnDH98J1g]My dirty girl....By. eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHowqKYSXNI]Muddy Waters - Champagne & Reefer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-CKwqQxRE]Junior Wells - Good Morning Schoolgirl.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Gary Moore - King of the Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcN3cklfAzY]Gary Moore - King of the Blues[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxkzluURe7g&feature=player_detailpage]Gary Moore - Red House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQOEw1fqun0]The Jeff Healey Band - Run Through The Jungle.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDA708XlFIo]Soggy Bottom Boys - I'm A Man Of Constant Sorrow[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

alan1 said:


> Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube




What up Pat, I mean Alan........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY]Muddy Waters - Got My Mojo Workin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_vsvX2qiLM&feature=related]Muddy Waters - Rollin&#39; Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWMEiNPcc2Q]Blind Melon Chitlin ding dong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

BillCosby said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Pat, I mean Alan........
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY]Muddy Waters - Got My Mojo Workin' - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_vsvX2qiLM&feature=related]Muddy Waters - Rollin' Stone - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


That is one thing I can count on you for, BillCosby, you do have an appreciation for the blues.


----------



## DCJ

alan1 said:


> BillCosby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up Pat, I mean Alan........
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY]Muddy Waters - Got My Mojo Workin' - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_vsvX2qiLM&feature=related]Muddy Waters - Rollin' Stone - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one thing I can count on you for, BillCosby, you do have an appreciation for the blues.
Click to expand...



  How you been?? You still back east???

Nice lil twist- [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee735pZ6kxk]Kenny Wayne Shepherd- Blue On Black (Acoustic) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6N4WbXRu-c]Kenny Wayne Shepherd "Voodoo Child" Live - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em_ugIiK42o&feature=related]SRV plays long Version from "Voodoo Chile" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oOBK_aYebU]BB King How Blue Can You Get - YouTube[/ame]
BB King How Blue Can You Get


----------



## AquaAthena

Alvin Lee.....Go baby***

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz8emGHRp3U]Alvin Lee - Blues Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

A fave Alvin Lee tune....kicks in HOT in a few seconds....Solo....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A19OMJ1Q9iU]TEN YEARS AFTER - HELP ME(LIVE 1983) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

All time Alvin Lee fave: Ten Years After at Woodstock....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFpfureaCVs]Ten Years After live at Woodstock 1969. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oj6S7j5E-8I]Stevie Ray Vaughn & Albert King Sessions - Matchbox Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Stevie Ray Vaughn & Albert King Sessions - Matchbox Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG3DTvgVmv8&feature=related]Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, Jimmie Vaughan - Crossroads - Rock Me Baby - YouTube[/ame]
Eric Clapton, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, Jimmie Vaughan - Crossroads - Rock Me Baby


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi0D9JizqWw&feature=related]John Lee Hooker with Rolling Stones & Eric Clapton (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]
John Lee Hooker with Rolling Stones & Eric Clapton (HQ)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfrpQ-edx_Y&feature=related]Papa John Creach - "Bumble Bee Blues" - YouTube[/ame]
Papa John Creach - "Bumble Bee Blues"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvYxFX-gC-U&feature=related]Buddy Guy: Fever - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Guy: Fever


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEmvBdRLg4k&feature=related]"Sweet Home Chicago" (Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin & Jimmie Vaughan) - YouTube[/ame]
"Sweet Home Chicago" (Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Hubert Sumlin & Jimmie Vaughan)


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Vh91xG1lC0]Novello - apologize.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Apologize performed by John Novello from B-3 Soul


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMClreF1zyY&feature=related]Johnny Winter - Mississippi Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Johnny Winter - Mississippi Blues


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8M_3JTwtPg&feature=related]Buddy Guy : Mustang Sally - YouTube[/ame]
Buddy Guy : Mustang Sally


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDS_nqHaUvc&feature=related]Miles Davis - Nature boy - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis - Nature boy


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7dnH5lYHFE&feature=related]Miles Davis -Blue in green. KinD of Blue LP - YouTube[/ame]
Miles Davis -Blue in green. KinD of Blue LP


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ8Db5nsTXc&feature=related]B3 Soul - YouTube[/ame]

John Novello B-3 Soul LIVE


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr4zBARq_sQ&feature=relmfu]Spencer Davis Group - Dust My Blues - YouTube[/ame]
Spencer Davis Group - Dust My Blues


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwDBepAv4KU]Milk Cow Blues - The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSutFqtkHTs]Fleetwood Mac w. Peter Green - Dust My Broom - Please Find My Baby - 1968/12/31 - Paris - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shkjKBs6uG8]Looking for Somebody-Gary Moore.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcmn8xTi8aQ&feature=related]Peter Green & Splinter Group - In Concert 2003 (Complete) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FreJv-QABXA&feature=related]John Mayall with Albert King - Stormy Monday - YouTube[/ame]
John Mayall with Albert King - Stormy Monday


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3GEDqkJeVs]&#39;Match Box Blues&#39; BLIND LEMON JEFFERSON (1927) Rock &#39;n&#39; roll song, Classic Texas Blues - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoFKtR-M88A&feature=related]The Beatles - Matchbox (1964) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCIh9Nr6o-0&feature=related]Albert King & Stevie Ray Vaughan - Match Box Blues - Canada 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

http://soundcloud.com/dogzero/hey-hey-led-zep-re-mix-by-eots


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJu8ihVdygY]Hugh Laurie - Let Them Talk (Album Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQOEw1fqun0]The Jeff Healey Band - Run Through The Jungle.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyQpihtZB5U]Sue Foley - Empty Cup - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle

Stuck and it can't get up! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3333f0eUE1E]Mickey & Sylvia - Love Is Strange (Original Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBd4PPZV6QI&feature=related]Howlin&#39; Wolf - Back Door Man - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-EIi7ToTkA]The Doors- Back Door Man (From "Live In Europe 1968" DVD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWhUS0T10Q]Kenny Neal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Some blues from the swamp

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBOSRTiBO-E]John Fogerty - A Hundred And Ten In The Shade.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

alan1 said:


> Some blues from the swamp
> 
> John Fogerty - A Hundred And Ten In The Shade.flv - YouTube



Fogerty's just another west coast poseur... ain't from around here... pisses me off that folks've let themselves buy into his steamin' crock of false b.s....


----------



## Dreamy

I really love the female blues singers

Classic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-o-s-5eAXc]Koko Taylor, "Voodoo Woman" - YouTube[/ame] 

Contemporary 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gCBHO9JvWE]Susan Tedeschi - Soul Of A Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Dreamy said:


> I really love the female blues singers
> 
> Classic
> 
> Koko Taylor, "Voodoo Woman" - YouTube
> 
> Contemporary
> 
> Susan Tedeschi - Soul Of A Man - YouTube



They don't call her Big Mama for nothin'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYSv3qyGJFA]Big Mama Thornton - They call me big mama - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsG4RwBwBeA]Big Mama Thornton, John Lee Hooker, Big Walter Horton & Dr Ross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

John Lee Hooker - Carlos Santana guitar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSmk2lsLsa0]John Lee Hooker - Chill Out | Best Blues For Chill Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqvYq8LhREU]Buddy Guy with Ron Wood & Johnny Lang - Five Long Years &#39;Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

and this has to be among my  five  fab blues ever .... here is one version of it by Pinetop Perkins

How Long Blues


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAIn3RQ_joU]Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

skye said:


> and this has to be among my  five  fab blues ever .... here is one version of it by Pinetop Perkins
> 
> How Long Blues
> 
> 
> Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues - YouTube



Old school Skye!. Good stuff.

I am curious for those who love the blues and likely know more than I do, do you have a certain style of blues you favor more than others?

I am not sure how many there might be but I am thinking Chicago blues, Delta Blues, Blues rock, Gospel blues and on and on.


----------



## skye

Dreamy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this has to be among my  five  fab blues ever .... here is one version of it by Pinetop Perkins
> 
> How Long Blues
> 
> 
> Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Skye!. Good stuff.
> 
> I am curious for those who love the blues and likely know more than I do, do you have a certain style of blues you favor more than others?
> 
> I am not sure how many there might be but I am thinking Chicago blues, Delta Blues, Blues rock, Gospel blues and on and on.
Click to expand...



Thank you Dreamy ... I am not learned in the name of the  different styles .... but I can tell you my favorite blues are from the 1920s , 1930s and early 1940s .... they just seem to resonate with me.

Of course I also like Eric Clapton interpretation of blues, when it comes to more contemporary kind of blues


----------



## alan1

skye said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this has to be among my  five  fab blues ever .... here is one version of it by Pinetop Perkins
> 
> How Long Blues
> 
> 
> Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Skye!. Good stuff.
> 
> I am curious for those who love the blues and likely know more than I do, do you have a certain style of blues you favor more than others?
> 
> I am not sure how many there might be but I am thinking Chicago blues, Delta Blues, Blues rock, Gospel blues and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dreamy ... I am not learned in the name of the  different styles .... but I can tell you my favorite blues are from the 1920s , 1930s and early 1940s .... they just seem to resonate with me.
> 
> Of course I also like Eric Clapton interpretation of blues, when it comes to more contemporary kind of blues
Click to expand...

I can't claim to know more, but folk blues resonate with me.


----------



## skye

This is so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones - Baby Please Don't Go - Live At Checkerboard Lounge



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Or7huOK7o&feature=related]Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones - Baby Please Don't Go - Live At Checkerboard Lounge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

RED HOUSE - JIMI HENDRIX~a slow twelve-bar blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I27dMBB51S0]RED HOUSE - JIMI HENDRIX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

T-Bone Walker - Call It Stormy Monday 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVR8lg1YLuc]T-Bone Walker - Call It Stormy Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBA2REoRD98]Elmore James - It hurts me too - YouTube[/ame]

Elmore James- It Hurts Me Too


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfO9bqK6VrE&feature=related]Daydream performed by Chantel Mcgregor (Young Blues Artist of the Year 2011) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJbJZfKAJo&feature=related]Chantel McGregor - &#39;Red House&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

"Save It, Pretty Mama" - Louis Armstrong and the All Stars May 17 1947 the Great New York Town Hall Concert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmN_ugj03dM]Louis Armstrong and the All Stars 1947 Save It, Pretty Mama (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Albert King - Blues Power 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5dpp2iCRwM]Albert King - Blues Power - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Freddie King - Sweet Home Chicago

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eLw0Qf4XNY]Freddie King - Sweet Home Chicago - Stockholm 1974 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Sonny Boy Williamson - Nine below zero 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGUGXOxs6p0]Sonny Boy Williamson - Nine below zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Christmas blues classic!    Elvis Presley's version .....-Merry Christmas Baby


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJcJbVBwREc]Elvis Presley-Merry Christmas Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Alvin Lee....so blues. Love his style...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF7pjA7nCWo]ALVIN LEE&#39;S TEN YEARS LATER - Help Me Baby (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

he was good at blues! 

 Steamroller Blues ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bQCRWziNpU&playnext=1&list=PL03BCC3C7B401036B&feature=results_main]Elvis presley - Steamroller blues (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

It's the music that counts.

If I may ?..... Santa Claus is back ...in Town.....in a big black  Cadillac...ha  Santa Claus is back in town baby.............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECpYAxTjilI]Elvis Presley - Santa Claus Is Back In Town - screen lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

B.B King- Blue Decorations 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR6a4-xctr8]B.B King- Blue Decorations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_96cCukoklc]Muddy Waters w/ Rolling Stones - Champagne and Reefer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots




----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSigK5LItos]Cheap Thrills - Ball and Chain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrbqaKmUCY8]Buddy Guy and Junior Wells - Hoodoo Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DCJ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-CKwqQxRE]Junior Wells - Good Morning Schoolgirl.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The amazingly  talented, late Amy Winehouse

Blues in the night


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL809W4Cl4E]Amy Winehouse - Blues in the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

The real stuff:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCdJgzQNjAk]Eddie Shaw and the Wolf Gang[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

And Jr. ain't half bad neither...

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7kQez1rIb0]Eddie Vaan Shaw Jr.[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Albert Collins...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjrYLiIauQ8]Albert Collins - Live From Austin Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

is this  nice or what.... does it get bluer than this ...mmmmm

Billie Holiday - Stormy Blues
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVvZYzNeYBU]Billie Holiday - Stormy Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

LOUIS ARMSTRONG - THE BLUES ARE BREWIN  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZfvu4ubQy4]LOUIS ARMSTRONG - THE BLUES ARE BREWIN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Jimmy Hendrix 

Catfish Blues ...................you know....................lots of satisfaction here .............

then 1960s  is cool all the way...............

CATFISH BLUES.................................................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6X0BcA1efk]Jimi Hendrix _ Catfish Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

that's what i said ..... catfish blues...au revoir  all.


----------



## Sunni Man

There were several female blues singers like Memphis Minnie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhis33IOXN0]Memphis Minnie - Hoodoo Lady Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

A little plug for a local band we love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2W4pEdrGMY]The Love Dogs - Never Mine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uv6_xkPDG8]Memphis Minnie - Black Rat Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6oDdgrbmeE]Gary Moore - Oh Pretty Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jCNXASjzMY]BB King - How Blue Can You Get (Legends of Rock 'n' Roll) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHfrsPcMWQw]Kickin&#39; the Cancer Blues Nov. 9, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfPQZCUQjhA]Mary Bridget Davies and the Bad Boys of Blues @ Brothers Lounge, February 9, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-36V63I4Fu8]Bryan Lee - Smokin&#39; Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EokCseQfiYk]Samantha Fish does the Black Cat Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVlHYPi6AuA]Howlin&#39; Wolf - I ain&#39;t superstitious - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wk-ZG6KRi7s]Rhonda Smith - AMAZING bass solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fALdOkf_eCM"]Beth Hart & Jeff Beck - I'd Rather Go Blind (Kennedy Center Honors 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This is a video I took on my cell phone a few weeks ago...It kicks ass!!


----------



## bayoubill

Janis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5If816MhoU]Janis Joplin - Ball and Chain (sensational performance at Monterey) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

B.B. King...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTY4USKXK4E]B.B. King - Chains and Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuYWhsjFpNM]Tin Pan Alley (AKA Roughest Place In Town) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcbTv_zNtvs]Led Zeppelin- I Can't Quit You Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Not really blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua4sWxKKE-I]Bullet - White Lies, Blue Eyes (1971) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

Look at the sweat pouring down Gary's face...he puts his entire body into his music. R.I.P.


----------



## alan1

Zander said:


> Look at the sweat pouring down Gary's face...he puts his entire body into his music. R.I.P.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNBqVWV_5Lk



Like Eric Clapton says, "And the sweat pours out your body like the music that you play".


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfPQZCUQjhA]Mary Bridget Davies and the Bad Boys of Blues @ Brothers Lounge, February 9, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF2eE9rWOjs]Wayward Girl Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zander

This guy is very talented.....Wilson T King....


----------



## skye

Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAIn3RQ_joU]Pinetop Perkins -- How Long Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmTS4TieO28]Muddy Waters - I Am The Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqvYq8LhREU]Buddy Guy with Ron Wood & Johnny Lang - Five Long Years [/ame]

Buddy Guy with Ron Wood & Johnny Lang - Five Long Years


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGChIeeAE2o]BLUES INTERNACIONAL - PURA FE - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=917CB_76kQs]Video Spotlight: PURA FE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pofy8R4eEKw]ZZ Top - A Fool For Your Stockings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n8ril5TaZw]I'd Rather Go Blind, Mary Bridget Davies & The Frankie Starr Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOd1nLBTzdI]Dr. Feelgood, Mary Bridget Davies and The Frankie Starr Band, Music On A Mission 01.13.2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3sEVJND38c]Shake that Tubbie butt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4VXhfK0fuE]29 Rawa Blues Festival 2009 Eden Brent - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHfrsPcMWQw]Kickin' the Cancer Blues Nov. 9, 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-0t3hT3dIQ]Blue: Works Cited Grand Opening-J Scott Franklin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTUgpMhsymM&NR=1]Ohio City Blues & Brews Fest ~ Kristine Jackson Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4hPii_RVHE]Diana Krall - Cry Me A River (Live In Paris) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hfJFr_B8NI]Captain Luke and Cool John "Rainy Night in Georgia" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS ~ Where Did You Stay Last Night


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FQHwjY4sf4]LIGHTNIN' HOPKINS ~ Where Did You Stay Last Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/k-BOVWQpwAo]Hound Dog Taylor - Talk To My Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/sUWmAFtJ3yA]Hound Dog Taylor - Sitting At Home Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/fG1TU9s7LXc]You're Gonna Need Me Baby : Louisiana Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Peter Green - A Fool No More

[ame=http://youtu.be/BXXI87DHL-s]Peter Green - A Fool No Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U7BSmtVLS4]Help Me Sonny Boy Williamson Classic Preformed by R.D.Olson "The Real Deal" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf_nL5KWcWM]Mississippi Blues by RLBurnside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhrqZP_qVyU]Clapton - Knopfler - Same old blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXljcwt7JMk]Gary Moore - Need your love so bad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

How true!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5oW0hopdqY]Ella Fitzgerald - Blues In The Night (1958) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsIOB9GsLsY&feature=youtu.be]Testify... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Po' Lazarus...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lz-whY0vWo]po' Lazarus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Sam Cooke...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRyDlVOE86U]Chain Gang - Sam Cooke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

from the little-known movie Cadence...

about life in a military prison...

and yeah... that's Charlie Sheen bringing up the rear of the line...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR2G1801PAo]Chain Gang from Cadence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

eots said:


> Testify... - YouTube



wow... can't believe I found this...

who woulda thought it existed...?

from the 30's, the original audio from part of the video shown in your post...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r-YJHHDhu8]1930s chain gang prisoners singing and dancing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more chain gang chants...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=es-5VEFM49Q&feature=endscreen]Southern Prison Blues Rosie Chain Gang Blues YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNVVBfQKVQM]Black Men Working on the Chain Gang Railroads, Mines,Etc - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

tune recorded in the 50's at the Louisiana State Penitentiary (aka Angola)...

'bout nearly as hopeless a place on earth as a person might wanna be back then...

'specially a black person...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuHAkj69QRI]Angola Bound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpRIYi721WE]BB KING Best Solo Guitar King of Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more BB King...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvCccp3qMX8&list=PLFCE3CC4392913070]BB King - Nobody Loves Me But My Mother - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

and some Ray Charles...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scj4jJA8A0s]Ray Charles - In the Heat of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

more BB King... from one of my favorite albums of all time...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTY4USKXK4E]B.B. King - Chains and Things - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_oXgPnaZOs]Acoustic Guitar Blues "September " !!! Excellent performance by Yannick Lebossé - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgHdo3g1j50]John Mooney - Late On In The Evening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bert Jansch - Blues Run the Game

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbg1i6t9p6w]Bert Jansch - Blues Run The Game - YouTube[/ame]

Bert Jansch - Black Water Slide


----------



## bayoubill

Ray Charles... with a great Blues/Country cross-over tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsOmizjm0Xw]Ray Charles Born To Lose - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> Bert Jansch - Blues Run the Game
> 
> Bert Jansch - Blues Run The Game - YouTube
> 
> Bert Jansch - Black Water Slide
> 
> Bert Jansch "Black Waterside" - YouTube



loved him from his Pentangle days...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q9of8OhkeQ]Pentangle - Travelling Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert Jansch - Blues Run the Game
> 
> Bert Jansch - Blues Run The Game - YouTube
> 
> Bert Jansch - Black Water Slide
> 
> Bert Jansch "Black Waterside" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved him from his Pentangle days...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q9of8OhkeQ]Pentangle - Travelling Song - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


and whenever I'd listen to Ian Anderson, I couldn't help but think of Bert Jansch...

Anderson often made me think I was listening to Jansch...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMMcQ6nPyjM]Jethro Tull - Wind Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzyPZAJ-Gnw]Bert Jansch - Nottamun Town[/ame]

Oh, yeah.





bayoubill said:


> Anderson often made me think I was listening to Jansch..



Bob Dylan did that for me. 


The Intro shit sux but it's hard to get a good Dylan youtube.


----------



## bayoubill

bayoubill said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert Jansch - Blues Run the Game
> 
> Bert Jansch - Blues Run The Game - YouTube
> 
> Bert Jansch - Black Water Slide
> 
> Bert Jansch "Black Waterside" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved him from his Pentangle days...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q9of8OhkeQ]Pentangle - Travelling Song - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and whenever I'd listen to Ian Anderson, I couldn't help but think of Bert Jansch...
> 
> Anderson often made me think I was listening to Jansch...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMMcQ6nPyjM]Jethro Tull - Wind Up - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


and whenever I'd hear Sandy Denny sing, it would usually remind me of Jacqui McShee... which would, of course, remind me of Bert Jansch...

so whenever I hear this Zep tune, I think of Bert Jansch... funny 'bout how that works...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGAKeHQUx-U]Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> so whenever I hear this Zep tune, I think of Bert Jansch... funny



Yeah, Zep did the Black Mountain Slide as well and a lot of their chord progressions were likely influenced by bert. It's why Zep's still one of my favorite bands of all time. They knew who had the gifts. They stood on the backs of giants who gladly supported them.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN8rvFgj_mg]Bert jansch - moonshine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Ropey said:


> The Intro shit sux but it's hard to get a good Dylan youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... Bob Dylan has been a chinchy motherfucker when it comes to allowing his stuff on YouTube... but he apparently doesn't pay close attention to postings on YouTube... 'cause you can still find some of his good stuff there...
> 
> Prince is even worse... chinchy motherfucker vigilantly shoots down anybody who dares to post his stuff on YouTube...
> 
> Etta James was like that but finally relented shortly before she died...
> 
> and, a few years ago, the estate of Chet Baker finally came 'round to allowing his stuff to be posted on YouTube...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwYGZlBw9Y]Ry Cooder - Feelin' Bad Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpxNJcNRwFA]Willie Dixon - I can't quit you, baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux6N00CwudA]Howlin' Wolf - Shake It For Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Charlie Parker  - Blues for Alice

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s5FZBisaf8]Blues for Alice by Charlie Parker - YouTube[/ame]

Bloody amazing.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYsXp3GMxak]Knopfler & Clapton - Same old blues [Music for Montserrat -97] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

* Howlin Wolf - Spoonful *


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0aIjyX7vwI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0aIjyX7vwI[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Howlin Wolf - How Many More Years


Why you got da blues?

That's why.


----------



## Borillar

A little over the top for some folks, but I've always loved Gary Moore playing the blues.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBTRtL-OcPQ]Gary Moore - "Red House" - HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

great tune by some guys I 'spect none of y'all's ever heard of before...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjobhibjegw]Fention Robinson & The Castle Rockers - Mississippi Steamboat (Duke 191) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

I 'spect summa y'all's heard of Lightnin' Slim...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWOvXP98kJI]Lightning Slim - New Orleans Bound (Feature 3008) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

in the mood to hear this again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJUFlO47cs]Big Brother and the Holding Company - Turtle Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

Oh my, I'm thinking Downchild...............smokin baby..............omg I have to cool down

one of the best blues bands ever. They were so freaking hot.


----------



## bayoubill

wanna hear me some Bessie Smith... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BsIntS_Io4]Empty Bed Blues Bessie Smith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

y'all mind if I throw in a li'l Doors right about now...? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5pwsYP2oac]The Doors - Back Door Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjfhsLuOEWI]Hot Tuna - Hesitation Blues - 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuM_9UIcSck]Carolina Chocolate Drops "Why Don't You Do Right?" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

Here's one from Alvin Lee who passed away earlier this year. RIP Alvin!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdltHgMMrqc]Alvin Lee - Slow Blues In C - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

Eric Clapton covering an Otis Rush classic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxTWQD91b5c]Eric Clapton: Groaning The Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

Jeff Healey and Stevie Ray Vaughn. Both gone before their time. RIP

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdLCJvoLYe0]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Jeff Healey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTFvAvsHC_Y[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B07saXHeSiE]2010-01-26 Fatback Deluxe "Mercy" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-lZpacjHsA]MATT ANDERSEN - BOLD AND BEATEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1

Janis has some competition for my lust.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYMPAAL-dOo]SUE FOLEY - QUEEN BEE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

my theme song's sorta bluesy dontcha think...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkg2I7y2S_I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkg2I7y2S_I[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1rsuroTf_Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1rsuroTf_Q[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scj4jJA8A0s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scj4jJA8A0s[/ame]


----------



## skye

perhaps somebody here has heard of Bix? 

here you go

 THERE'LL COME A TIME

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pj1ZEKz4Cw]BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5zPqgQ67yo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5zPqgQ67yo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

skye said:


> perhaps somebody here has heard of Bix?
> 
> here you go
> 
> THERE'LL COME A TIME
> 
> BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME - YouTube



'll sure... who ain't heard of Bix...? 'cept mebbe for the youngsters in here... 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTW7GqpCzKI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTW7GqpCzKI[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

'n how 'bout Bunny...?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xpfOFwdh4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xpfOFwdh4[/ame]


----------



## skye

worried life blues and green and reds and nothing and blues red

ha


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqhsd46ewb4]Eric Clapton & B.B. King- Worried Life Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmN_ugj03dM]Louis Armstrong and the All Stars 1947 Save It, Pretty Mama (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Sweet Emma Barrett & her New Orleans Boys - Tishomingo Blues


----------



## Ropey

Pinetop Slim Baby Please Don't Go (1949)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dL_JdOCDkQA]Aerosmith - Baby please don't go - YouTube[/ame]

Rockin' the cradle.


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhh..................


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZmb7YJtf3k]Big George Jackson - Big Shot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37-yFGJngPs]Stevie Ray Vaughan -- Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

geezus fuckin' christ...

I see that Ropey's once again got hisself banned...

what'd the goofy fucker do this time...?


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF5QWo4y2tA]Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5pwsYP2oac]The Doors - Back Door Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liJUFlO47cs]Big Brother and the Holding Company - Turtle Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYXpspbTFOk]The Rolling Stones - its all over now (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq0B1gp4ic8]Big Mama Thornton - Born Under A Bad Sign - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

if you've got 40 minutes to spare...

here's the best 40 minutes you'll have ever spent... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq1v7abDj6s]B.B. King - Indianola Mississippi Seeds (1970) full - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Livin' Blues - Wang Dang Doodle

[ame=http://youtu.be/1Lsk9LI1E1I]TOPPOP: Livin' Blues - Wang Dang Doodle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Blues in the Night - Quincy Jones


----------



## Sweet_Caroline

Clapton - Knopfler - Same old blues


----------



## skye

Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Slow Blues

1. The Things That I Used To Do
2. Tin Pan Alley 04:57
3. Leave My Girl Alone 14:10
4. Riviera Paradise 18:29
5. Ain't Gonna Give Up On Love 27:22
6. Life Without You 33:32
7. The Sky Is Crying 37:50
8. Little Wing 42:31
9. Texas Flood 49:24
10. Dirty Pool 54:48
11. Lenny 59:53



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sVCw3nJJKo]Stevie Ray Vaughan - The Slow Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

bayoubill said:


> geezus fuckin' christ...



Leadbelly - House of the Rising Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5tOpyipNJs]leadbelly - house of the rising sun - YouTube[/ame]

The Animals - House of the Rising Sun

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-4VGfx5lU]Animals - House of the Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind 

[ame=http://youtu.be/glggureA_Kk]Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind (LIVE) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## froggy




----------



## Borillar




----------



## SeaGal

Willie...still blues'n it at the Yearling...


----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## JustAnotherNut




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed

I been drinkin water out of a hallow log

Chevrolet[/URL]


----------

